# Did I squirt embies out??



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi All

I have a worry which may be bonkers (due to post ET paranoia) or real. Would be so grateful for any comments. Here goes (and forgive the TMI): On Tue 18 I had ET. The clinic nurse told me not to do any high leg movements ie no gym exercise where the knees are pulled up...jogging, treadmil or leg-lift. Obviously I had no intentions of doing any exercise other than watching movies. However during the night of Day 2 I had terrible indigestion (too much lying around and eating I guess!) and so I did what I normally do if I get night time indigestion and that is pull my knees up to my chest......yup, bl**dy exactly what I was told not to do!!! What followed was a short but definite spurt of clear liquid from very high up. Felt like it does when you have thin period blood gushing. It was not stored up vaginal pessary gunk (really sorry but there are no other words to describe the mess those bullets make)...no it was definately from my cervix. Now I am really scared that my two little embies were in that fluid and for the sake of getting rid of a stomach pain I have inadvertently squirted them away. I know there are unfounded scares about sneezing or coughing and have read many threads that debunk these scares but because I did exactly what I was not to do (albeit in a lying down position and not upright in the gym) I am terrified that I may have gushed them away. And yes, there was me at 3.00am checking the stained sheet to see if anything was there. Bonkers or what? Please can someone put my mind at rest? 
Thanks so very much.
JacLaw x


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi I am not a doctor but I am sure everything is fine . It really is impossible to rid the embryos this way, I'm sure it was just a little mucus that came out.possibly from the Et. Please try not to worry and relax . Good luck for a positive test at the end of your 2ww.


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Cesca, for your calming words.

This, am sure, is just one worry in about a zillion I'm going to have over the next two weeks. I guess I wouldn't have worried so much if I hadn't done exactly what I was told not too. 

Does anyone know why we are advised against gym exercise if it is impossible to lose embryos?

JacLawx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi 

i have been reasurred by my clinic that you cant squeeze them out. i have read posts from people who have been v constipated after et and have to strain v hard and thought they pushed embies out but went on to get a bfp. surely if they could be squeezed out then those people wouldnt have got bfp.

i assumed the reason the clinic told you not to excerise wasnt cos they could fall out but cos if you bounced too much they might get jigged around and either go up the fallopian tube or be unable to implant due to the jiggling. that explantion is not a medical one it is mine and maybe completely stupid. 

but please dont feel you have done anything wrong. you havent. i really dont see how laying down and pulling your legs up can hurt. after all some people have sex in the 2ww and still get bfp. if that doesnt dislodge the embies what will. 

good luck    

Lucy


----------

